# Gateway MX6025 driver install failure



## Xiccarph

I have a Gateway MX6025 laptop, no original CDs, no recovery partition exists, and its out of warranty...Gateway wont even tell me if the drivers on their website are verified as the required ones without a credit card...bummer for service.

The drivers I downloaded from Gateway for the Conexant modem and audio will not install..everything else is fine. Running the driver setup for both these devices fail...the modem one doesn't even come up with an install window. Device manager (WinXP SP3) shows the typical "?" for these devices with the note that drivers are not installed....but does recognize them as a modem and sound device.  Manual drvr update using device manager fails with "...software for this device not found..." when location is pointed to the driver directory with Gateway's "official" drivers for this machine. This is spot-on for having the wrong driver; any suggestions?? Other place(s) to get drivers? 

I have downloaded these drivers off Gateway multiple times on two PC's, so they are not corrupt at my end at least, hehe.

Its possible the devices are defective, but they both are detected and they both are Conexant; too much of a coincidence...sure acting like wrong drivers to me.
Thanks All!


----------



## voyagerfan99

Try running the Windows Update and selecting "Custom". Once the updates display, go under the hardware tab and see if the driver appears there.


----------



## johnb35

For both items, right click and click on properties, click on details tab.  Give us the vendor and device id numbers.


----------



## Xiccarph

voyagerfan99 said:


> Try running the Windows Update and selecting "Custom". Once the updates display, go under the hardware tab and see if the driver appears there.



Thanks for the reply...I already did that as part up overall updates; This was a fresh XP install. No driver update options appeared at all throughout the update process, not even for those devices for which gateway's drivers worked.


----------



## Xiccarph

johnb35 said:


> For both items, right click and click on properties, click on details tab.  Give us the vendor and device id numbers.



Hi Johnb,  here are the dev mgr details:

For Modem:

  Dev Instance ID= PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&SUBSYS_0360107B&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&FE

  Hdwr IDs:
  PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&SUBSYS_0360107B&REV_03
  PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&SUBSYS_0360107B
  PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&CC_070300
  PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&CC_0703

  If useful, the Compatible IDs are

  PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6&REV_03
  PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C6
  PCI\VEN_8086&CC_070300
  PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0703
  PCI\VEN_8086
  PCI\CC_070300
  PCI\CC_0703



For Audio:


   Dev Instance ID= PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_0360107B&REV_03\3&61AAA01&0&FD

   Hdwr IDs:
   PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_0360107B&REV_03
   PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_0360107B
   PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&CC_040100
   PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&CC_0401


   If useful, the compatible IDs:
   PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&REV_03
   PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5
   PCI\VEN_8086&CC_040100
   PCI\VEN_8086&CC_0401
   PCI\VEN_8086
   PCI\CC_040100
   PCI\CC_0401

Thanks!


----------



## johnb35

Download this for the sound driver

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

And unless you use a dial up modem to get online, you won't need the modem driver. 

If the sound driver still won't install, you have some other issue.


----------



## pbjelly123

*Driver failure...*

Doesn't the Gateway website distribute packs of drivers designated for certain models of their computers?

Im having the same problem as the OP.


----------



## johnb35

Yes they do, BUT, Gateways downloads could be corrupt or there is something wrong with both yours and his system that won't let you install the drivers.


----------



## PohTayToez

I've encountered bad drivers on a manufacturer's site before.  Generally what I do is just look up a different model that happens to have the same piece of hardware that I need drivers for.


----------



## Xiccarph

johnb35 said:


> Download this for the sound driver
> 
> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
> 
> And unless you use a dial up modem to get online, you won't need the modem driver.
> 
> If the sound driver still won't install, you have some other issue.



Hi John,
Yes, it was a Realtek...what do you use as a document source to decode the IDs?

Anyway, the Realtek audio in DM has the yellow exclamation point and shows not starting with Error Code 10. Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## johnb35

This website here.  All you do is enter the device and vendor id and it will tell you basically what it is and where to go for support.

http://www.pcidatabase.com/


----------



## Xiccarph

Well, this is interesting...
Not only is the driver on Gateway wrong (Thanks Gateway!), but a usable driver was right under our noses, so to speak, in Windows XP Pro. After doing some research, it turns out this is a widespread problem with gateway driver downloads.  Thanks to a 3-year old post by TDK83 over at MajorGeeks.com,  the audio in the MX6025, and probably all the other models that show up under the suspect Conexant audio driver on the Gateway website, can use the audio driver supplied in WindowsXP Pro by doing the following:

1. In Control Panel -> System -> Device Manager -> Multimedia Audio Controller right click Update Driver
2. Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
3. Chose: Don't search. I will choose the driver to install
4. Select Manufacturer: Intel and Model: Intel(r) AC'97 Audio Controller
5. Click Yes and then Finish

Thanks all, and hope this helps out a few others in Driver Frustration Land.


----------



## Xiccarph

johnb35 said:


> This website here.  All you do is enter the device and vendor id and it will tell you basically what it is and where to go for support.
> 
> http://www.pcidatabase.com/



Thank you! This will come in handy, no doubt!


----------



## mr0809

*I have a driver disk for the MS6025*

I user Driver Genius or Double Driver to back up my original system drivers, as a standard process when I get a new computer in front of me to repair. Using many manufacturer sites can be complicated. Some have multiple driver files which you must download. Even when done, most non-technical users would still find problems trying to figure out which driver the Windows set up is asking for.

If you want I can email you the driver it is a 20Mb file which includes an "exe" application to automate the driver installations.

As a technician, Driver Back ups are just as critical as system back ups. You only need back up once and every time you install new hardware.

[email protected]


----------

